

Ask HN: What celebrities read emails about startups? - stasy

What celebrities&#x2F;successful entrepreneurs read their email when you send them info about your startup?<p>So far:<p>1) Mark Cuban<p>2)
======
patio11
More than you would think, but focusing on this is something that people who
aspire to build companies do to avoid actually building companies. You're
almost always better off writing software or talking to users.

~~~
stasy
I'm talking about contacting them to help get the word out about your startup.

~~~
patio11
I know, but respectfully, one day spent on contacting people to get the word
out is almost always a poorer use of time than figuring out what people want
and building it. People, particularly people for whom it is their first rodeo,
overestimate the impact of gatekeepers, PR, influencers, etc.

Who's the #1 person you could hope to get the word out in the world? Wave a
magic wand and get them, and you'd probably find that this gets you _zero_
additional users at the margin.

